# Megane mk4 Rs Trophy



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey all, been a while since being on here. Few pics of my latest love bug. Bought her in December, finally fallen for her after a rocky road! (Appalling dealer handover, flat battery leaving electrical problems, someone keying her)

But anyway, she's coming along. Fitted some lowering springs which I'm over the moon with! Yet to be detailed as she's back to the body shop tomorrow. Body shop have been amazing, just some niggles to sort.

But yeah, good to be back in a hot meggy 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

That's stunning. Love the colour and the wheels look superb. 😀


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Bet these are awesome on a spirited drive.
Nice car & plate.

Is yours the auto or manual?


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Love that rear end shot.....


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

TakDetails said:


> Bet these are awesome on a spirited drive.
> Nice car & plate.
> 
> Is yours the auto or manual?


That'll be manual I reckon.

Dawn loves the driving experience RS's provide so I'm gonna say it's definitely a manual.

Beaut colour, loved it when we had our LY Clio Trophy, hated the auto box though :wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice. 

Hardly ever see one on the road.


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Spectacular


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice looking car! Loving the colour


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Got to agree on the colour, it looks amazing in that light, a lovely mix of flake pop and glossy reflections.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great looking car, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks all! Yes needed to be back in a manual and it’s such a great drive. The noise is brilliant too! Renault have done very well with this one.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

These are seriously good cars, seen a few in liquid yellow and it looks great, just like in the images.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Love these! How do they sound? Contemplating one as my next car but not 100% sure on the interior.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Loving the colour :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lovely car 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Considering the last Renault I liked was the 5 GT Turbo, I'd hardly call myself a fan but that looks fantastic. The colour combinations suite it down to the ground, really very nice. :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Love these! How do they sound? Contemplating one as my next car but not 100% sure on the interior.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Well I had the 275 Trophy which had the Akrapovic exhaust as standard, that sounded good but only barked on overrun I found.

This thing pops and bangs on the lightest of let off, once she's warmed up she's popping all over the place! Even in Neutral mode you can get some good noises. I'm always in Race as soon as she's warmed up though. You can change the sound settings, if you wanted Race mode noise but wanted to stay in neutral it's all in the system which you can modify.

Interior I wasn't sure on, but if you get the 300 Trophy it comes with the Recaro seats as standard, and Bose sound system. Not that I've used that much!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Not a fan of French cars but this does look nice.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is one gorgeous motor car. I'm sure you're loving it!!!

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

That looks nice :car:

How did you get the keying damage sorted?

My Fiesta ST got keyed on the passenger door and wing last year, still got to get this and the 4 or so door dings fixed


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That is ABSOLUTELY stunning! Best colour, best gearbox! You have fine taste!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks all. She’s being sorted paint wise as we speak!


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

After spending time in my mum's GT-Line, I couldn't get past the infotainment system being a bit crappy, had it been better I'd be in one of these not an M140, as they tick every other box for me with regards to look and performance. And that colour is awesome!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dunc2610 said:


> After spending time in my mum's GT-Line, I couldn't get past the infotainment system being a bit crappy, had it been better I'd be in one of these not an M140, as they tick every other box for me with regards to look and performance. And that colour is awesome!


I can understand where your coming from, I came from a Giulia Quadrifoglio and the system in that was diabolical! That was the only down side of that car mind you.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Dawn, what were your honest thoughts on the Quadrifoglio?
I’ve been thinking about one for a while as a ‘weekend’ car now the prices are easing a little -
What made you decide to change?

TIA
Nick


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

NickP said:


> Dawn, what were your honest thoughts on the Quadrifoglio?
> I've been thinking about one for a while as a 'weekend' car now the prices are easing a little -
> What made you decide to change?
> 
> ...


I absolutely adored it! Second best car I've owned and I 100% would have another.

The car probably wasn't the best build quality, wheel centre caps & wheel weights Corrode after just 12 months, The interior carbon around the door pulls was just starting to defect, the Pirelli tyres they come from factory are just purely dangerous, and cause the horrendous wheel judder on full lock, most people ditch these for Michelin's. Alfa UK was the biggest issue.

My biggest issue was some paintwork issues, Alfa's body shop told me the car had been released too soon from the paint shop, hence the damage on the car. (Like water spotting, which no matter what you tried I couldn't shift!) Only on the carbon panels.

So with Alfa turning around and telling me it's not a manufacturer's fault (Bearing in mind the car was garaged the whole time and I sold her after 2.3 years on 6,500 miles!) I had to use my head, if they were this useless with such claims how would they fair up with mechanical warranty issues.

There was a bunch of other warranty related bits that was easy enough to sort, nothing major. But I'm super picky, and for a car that cost me 64k I was a little let down shall we say! I wanted to keep it so much!

Just find a good dealer! Some real shockers about!


----------

